# German Far-Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms



## basquebromance (Aug 24, 2016)

amen, soul sister!

German Far Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 24, 2016)

I love her.    

She is fantastic.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 24, 2016)

Sadly, We Europeans do need to be armed now.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 24, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Sadly, We Europeans do need to be armed now.



Where are you at Tilly?


----------



## Tilly (Aug 24, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, We Europeans do need to be armed now.
> ...


I'm in Englandistan


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...



Hopefully your not in Birmingham or Luton.   

I love visiting England .  Trying to make another trip in October for the bengals game.


----------



## Ozone (Aug 25, 2016)

somebody should explain to the krout, the people already have the right to bear arms, they've merely abdicated.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 25, 2016)

Terror Attacks Driving Up Gun Sales In Austria, Switzerland, Czech Republic


----------



## Tilly (Aug 25, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


No, I'm not in either of those places. I visited Birmingham a few yrs ago via the canal network. They have some lovely architecture and a great museum which had an excellent Egypt exhibition at the time. Sadly, you could be forgiven for thinking you are in Pakistan in some areas, and I didn't feel very comfortable during the times I was on my own. My better half had been there before and couldn't believe the apparent change in demographics.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2016)

I agree. There could even be civil war in the future.

Also interesting:
Germans told to stockpile food and water for civil defence - BBC News


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> I agree. There could even be civil war in the future.
> 
> Also interesting:
> Germans told to stockpile food and water for civil defence - BBC News



Yeah I doubt we see actual violence but there is a political movement coming.    That's no doubt.    

The good and decent people are just tired of being lorded over by globalists.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 25, 2016)

Tilly said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Tilly said:
> ...




Yes I have been to Birmingham twice before to visit some friends.    When we do go the England most of our time is spent in Portsmouth as that is where our friends live now.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > I agree. There could even be civil war in the future.
> ...


Once security of supply is gone, violence will replace it. Not only will some Germans wake up but there are also millions of migrants. Large migrant families will have hunger and will compete with the other Hartz IV recipients, of which many are alone.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Aug 25, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> amen, soul sister!
> 
> German Far Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms



Why do they need guns? It will create an environment where people will be getting killed and raped by gun wielding bandits. They are better off with a few random explosions and a few raped frauleins.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Aug 25, 2016)

BuckToothMoron said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > amen, soul sister!
> ...



To hell with those white women.    Let them be ethnically cleaned by the Muslims.


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2016)

FALLING FROM A HIGH 75% April 2015 MERKEL approval now stands at 43% AUGUST


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 29, 2016)

German minister calls on refugees to be SENT HOME as it's 'impossible' to integrate them


----------



## Tilly (Aug 29, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> German minister calls on refugees to be SENT HOME as it's 'impossible' to integrate them


"...
“Germans do not want a multicultural society.

"Anyone who wants to live here must adjust themselves to our values and not vice-versa.” 

The CSU minister added the asylum seekers *pose a security threat because of few details about their background."...*


----------



## LuckyDuck (Sep 3, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> amen, soul sister!
> 
> German Far Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms


I hope she succeeds in getting that right for the population.  Although, it should really be restricted to non-Muslims.


----------



## J&K (Sep 3, 2016)

Tilly said:


> Sadly, We Europeans do need to be armed now.



We are all ready armed. Smaller armed forces in eastern Europe then we have NATO and EU.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 4, 2016)

J&K said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Sadly, We Europeans do need to be armed now.
> ...



NATO and the EU ..... Lmao.    

The height of douchebaggery.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> amen, soul sister!
> 
> German Far Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms



Nice to know you're on the same page as neo-Nazis. 

NSU murders - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is why they want guns. 

"a series of xenophobe murders perpetrated by German Neo-Nazi group National Socialist Underground (_Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund_) perpetrated between 2000 and 2007 throughout Germany, leaving ten people dead and one wounded. Primary targets were ethnic Turks but also Kurds, though the victims also included one ethnic Greek and one ethnic German policewoman."


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Yeah, when the Germans wake up to the day they want Nazism..... wait.....


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > amen, soul sister!
> ...



What does this have to do with AfD, Frauke Petry, or the Germans right to bear arms. 

Or are you just trying to find any reason to label all Germans as serial killers?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...




If the Germans choose to be Nazi's then it will at least be their choice.    I highly doubt they go that route.... I would imagine that they would go the route of strict border control and the right to make their own laws while trading with whomever they wish.    

Being a part of the EU just takes away the choice for all these nations.   Sorry but no one has the right to tell anyone how they should live.    

We allow the Muslims to be rapists and murders on a grand scale in their own countries.    Yes we know it's vile as disgusting.   We just don't want them bringing their lifestyle to our nations.   When they do we smack them back.   Just like we did and would do shown with the Nazi's.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



Well, not having read the source, I assumed the Far Right was the NPD, seeing as they're the far right party rather than the AfD. 

However you have to look at the history of Germany and you'll see why they might be a little worried about right wing groups getting their hands of weapons.

As for whether Germany wants to increase it's murder rate four times just so people can "defend themselves" from a few attacks from refugees which still makes Alaska look like a pretty safe place, I doubt it very much.

I mean, imagine you were trying to convince someone to have guns, and you show them the stats from the US. Higher prison populations, more murders, not less crime, some states with higher gun ownership having higher rape and murder levels, and all of a sudden you decide to have guns to make society safer when there's no evidence that this is the case....

The only reason I'm not in favor of a ban in the US is that I believe it'd be very hard to get rid of guns from a society awash with them. Having a society which isn't awash with them adding many guns would be ridiculous.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No one has the right to tell people how to live. Sure they do, it's called freedom of speech. You might mean that no one has the right to control other people, then again you'd be wrong seeing as every country in the world has a government that does just that.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




First off the Germans didn't have a "far right" movement as we in the US would call a right movement.    Here the right is the actual constitutional Conservatives ... 

The Rise of the Nazi's happened thanks to Woodrow Wilson and his antics in WW1.    Ironically the same reason the Bolsheviks rose to power in the Russia.   

The Nazi's are the National Socialist German Workers party.   So what does that sound more like in US terms.....   Democrats or Constitutional Conservatives? I use that since the Moderate Republicans have co-opted the Republican name.     

The Nazi's are more closely aligned with the Democrats and have been since the beginning.     

Both are/were big players in negatoce Eugenics

Both are/were big players in co-opting the media to further their cause.    

Both are/were all about giving benefits to citizens and using language like "workers" and "middle class" to further this message.     

I could go on with similarities but the post would become ridiculous in size.    

There is no Right wing in the sense of how we speak of these groups.    And it's disengenuous to connect the far right movement today and the Nazi's when they are more closely aligned from a belief and action standpoint to what we would call a leftist/liberal today.    

As for gun bans.....    

People deserve the right to own guns and more guns don't add to more violence unless the owner is uneducated and ill informed.   This is why we should have a gun safety course for all public school students as a requirement to graduate.    More education has never been a bad thing.....    

The US has higher prison populations because we incarcerate a very large number of non violent offenders.    

BOP Statistics: Inmate Offenses

Your trying to feed us the BS line every leftist tries to feed us when they talk gun control.    It's about the government seizing control and nothing more.   At least be genuine when discussing this and while we will disagree at least we can respect you for respecting us and this topic with the dignity of the truth.     And if you don't know the truth then accept your ignorance on this matter and find the truth.    It's not too late.     

And if you know the truth and are knowingly trying to pass off this nonsense as fact then you best try someplace else.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So you like and support it when people use government to control people?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



First off Germany has the NPD. They're not the same as in the US because the Nazi Party of the US disappeared and the people ended up in more traditional white supremacist movements. Also the NPD struggles with symbols and the like because Nazi symbols are illegal in Germany. 

That doesn't mean that the far right in the US and Germany don't have similarities and lots of them.

The NPD was founded as a successor of the German Reich Party.






The NPD on show.






US Nazi Party on show.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



As for gun bans, people don't deserve the right to own guns. Guns exacerbate problems, people are problems without guns and they're worse with guns, you need only go to a big US city to see this is the case. 

More guns doesn't necessarily lead to more violence within a subsection of society, more educated areas will not cause problems. Switzerland is a case in example, however when I lived in Germany there were Russian enclaves full of sparsely educated Russian youths, mostly drunk, aggressive and looking to prove themselves, guns in their hands would cause problems, you have the neo-Nazis too who would probably cause some problems, you have a LOT of beer in Germany, drinking is a national past time, 11.8 liters per capita per year compared to 9.2 for the US, and alcohol and guns simply don't mix very well. 

Guns within a society do exacerbate problems, and German, like every other country in the world, has problems that simply don't need exacerbating with guns, that would for certain increase the numbers of murders every year. 

The US has the highest (or 2nd highest depending on who you listen to) prison population in the world because US politics is simplistic. "Locking people up reduces crime", no it doesn't. "Guns prevent crime", maybe they do (or people with guns can prevent crime), but they also help people to commit crimes. Why does gun happy Alaska have a rape rate five times higher than NY state which doesn't like its guns so much? 

Surely guns stop rapes. Maybe they're also used by people to help them commit rape.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



Yes and no. Everything is life is a balance, isn't it?

Too much sun and you get cancer, too little sun and you get cancer. 
Too much water and you drown, too little water and you die of thirst. 

In West Germany they took the guilt of WW2 on their shoulders. The Austrians were told they were the victims, the East Germans weren't told anything because the Soviets didn't give a damn, just be a Communist and who cares?
So in the modern day West German, having deal with their Nazi past and taught people to be more tolerant and less Nazi, are far less likely to be pro-NPD than the East Germans, and the Austrians have politics that is far more right than Germany is today, both former East and West. 

The right are pro-morals, morals are about controlling society. They're pro-religion, which is about controlling society through morals, they're anti-drugs, anti-alcohol to a degree, both controlling the people. The left want to control society to make people more tolerant and whatever. 

Kids are born an empty slate. They can grow up to love rice, to love noodles, to love pizza, or to hate it all and love something else. This is just food. 

When it comes to ideas, they're a product of their society and their parents and the drugs in their body and the people around them. Society can choose to teach kids to behave well or to behave like monkeys and gorillas, or worse. 

Why shouldn't society try and make people better people within society by training them from an early age? It happens anyway. 

The biggest problem is making sure it's done in a sensible way, not going too ideological, ideologies are generally too crazy for many people. 

No control is anarchy. I'm not an anarchist. Are you?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




The KKK relates to the Nazi party on one issue.   Exterminating Jews.    The KKK doesn't stand for socialist policies and gun grabs.    

Once again you are using the canned excuses.     Obviously you don't fully understand the difference. 

And this article was about Frauke Petry the leader of the AfD party and their stance on the ability of German citizens to a themselves.    

The Nazi's seized the guns.   So do you support the Nazi's or AfD?


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



According to you: 

1. Russians are drunk and aggressive.   

2. No one deserves the ability to own a gun.   

3. people can't be trusted.  

Btw A rapist can rape with or without a gun.    It's easy to overpower a woman.   Or a child if we are talking Muslims.    A gun however can equal the odds for the victim.    No one rapes a person they can't physically dominate.    A gun is a way to balance the equation.    

Based on this post you seem to hate any human who thinks they should be able to make their own decisions.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



You're assuming I'm just talking about the KKK. I'm not. I'm talking about far right politics. 

You take people like Stephen "Don" Black who runs the Stormfront website, he was a member of the US Nazi Party for example. 

People like David Duke and Preston Wigginton are people who have been Grand Wizards of the KKK but also friends of Nick Griffin of the UK BNP (formerly when they actually mattered politically) as well as Stephen "Don" Black.

The internet has revolutionized the far right around the world. The white supremacists in South Africa, the US etc are massively linked with the far right in Europe and Australia. They communicate all the time through forums. 

Policies might change for each individual country, which white supremacy an issue in the US because they can't claim (but do none the less) to be the indigenous populations, whereas in Europe it's about being indigenous. They'll use whatever arguments they feel suit their needs at any point in time.

They'll be anti-black, anti-Muslim, anti-Semitic, anti-immigrats depending on the issue they're talking about. The BNP in the UK claimed Jewish members and had an Indian member (because he hated Muslims with a passion), but at the same time they'd be against these people the next week.

I do know what I'm talking about.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


*
When you describe the "right" .... You are basically describing Islam and Muslim migrants.    Explain how that's possible because any group who shares this belief needs to be stamped down.     I look forward to you joining us in threads smacking down these pro Muslim people around here.    

So you are in favour of controlling society then?    Since according to you the left does .....    (I am not disagreeing with you on their intentions)    What I find odd is that the Nazi's and the Soviets did the same things.....   Controlled society.     When you allow leftism to run a muck then you get socialism and then communism.      

You want the government to halt gun purchases.  And if you could you would seize all guns.    That's exactly what the Nazi's and Soviets did ....   They also believed that people didn't deserve to own guns.

How the Nazis Used Gun Control, by Stephen P. Halbrook, National Review

And the Soviets abolished private gun ownership in 1929 and only went to one of the most oppressive regimes this world have ever known.   *


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



Russians are drunk and aggressive compared to people in other countries. Russia has the 4th highest alcohol consumption in the world. The ones above them have large Russian populations, Belarus, Lithuania and Moldova, the Ukraine is 6th.

Aggressive, yes they are, far more aggressive than most other countries. 

I didn't say no one "deserves" the ability to own a gun, just that guns should be strictly controlled. 

People can't be trusted.... do you trust all people with guns? Do you? Would you go to an inner city area in the US and just walk around? Doubtful. 

Would I rather live in a safer country and see people restricted in having guns? Yes. I've lived in safer countries, I've never owned a gun, I've used guns. I've been to countries where I've thought that if I lived there I'd have to have a gun, and wouldn't want to live there, like South Africa, for example.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




I addressed  the KKK because you posted a photo of a KKK member when you were trying to make you Nazi comparison to the US.    And actually the KKK were democrats anyway.   Hence the name Dixiecrats.   

Besides the KKK are irrelevant since their membership numbers are between 5,000 and 8,000 in the US.    That's why I said it was lazy of you to bring them up.   They are irrelevant.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



When I describe the right, in this generalized context, I'm referring mostly to the right in the US at this point.

But yes, a lot of Muslims are right wing. 

However there's a difference between being pro-freedom of religion and standing up for someone's right to practice their religion, as I will do for Muslims, and defending their religious views and practices, that's something else.

I don't like Islam, many of the practices from the Burka, to views on gays I think they're extremely wrong. 

You might think this is a contradiction, but it isn't.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



I don't know if that guy is a KKK member or not. He was a US Nazi Party member (which doesn't exist any more), seeing as he had the Swastika on his arm. Nothing there suggested KKK to me. However the KKK and the US Nazi Party would have contained some of the same people.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Sep 5, 2016)

basquebromance said:


> amen, soul sister!
> 
> German Far Right Leader: We Need A Right To Bear Arms


everyone deserves the right live.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So Russians drinking habits are similar to Muslims rape habits then...    Gotcha

So you have never owned a gun....  So because you are misinformed and uneducated on gun ownership then we should all suffer?     

I have never piloted a 747 ... Should I be the one to tell everyone else what speed they can fly or that they can't fly at all.    Or maybe should we leave those recommendations to those who have actually done the job.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




The giant flag to left of him says KKK.  

The German Amercian Bund was the actual Nazi party that actually supported the Nazi's and wanted them to expand in Amercian politics.      Their high point was 22,000 people at a rally in New York at Madison square garden.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




Everything you say are extremely wrong with Muslims are because of their religion which guides their culture.    Yet you are ok with their religion breeding hate and violence because it's freedom of religion.   

Being Islamic has always been right wing.   There is a reason Mein Kampf still is a top seller in Muslim counties.   Islam was partners with the Third Reich.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...



You're just talking crap now. This is a waste of time.

You're comparing drinking habits with "raping habits" and for apparently no reason that has anything to do with this topic. 

You're saying someone who hasn't owned a gun can't talk about guns in society, why? 

If you've never flown a 747 you can tell someone not to fly it into a building, or land in your garden. However flying is a skill you have to actually do to understand. Owning a gun doesn't take much skill, now does it? So, again, more nonsense. 

So I think we can end this debate, you're just going to end up like Alice in Wonderland or something.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > StLucieBengal said:
> ...


You are thinking in black and white.

Look, you assume that the only alternative to the shit ongoing is Nazism. If that absurd idiocy would not be propagated on every wall, in each corner and in every political speech and in the media, it would be seen as the childish and silly idea of a bunch of fanatics.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



No I don't. You don't know me, don't pretend that you do.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Explain, then.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Explain what? Explain why you think you know me? 

Explain that there aren't just Nazis in the world? What exactly do you need explaining?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You wrote something about Nazism. Explain it.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...




I would like you to explain why your answer to Nazi oppression is just your version of government oppression....   Do you think it will be better only because it's what you believe?    

That's exactly what the Nazi's thought as well.   Which is my point it's what every leftist thinks and why the Nazi's are more of a leftist group not a right wing group from an amercian stand point.


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



He can't explain it..... This guy is clueless and talks in circles while countering his own points.


----------



## Maggdy (Sep 5, 2016)

LuckyDuck said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > amen, soul sister!
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Maggdy (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And they?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...



Which part of what I wrote about Nazism would you like to know exactly? I'm not explaining the whole of Nazism to you. Jeez. Had you read what I wrote in the first place, instead of being lazy, and instead of being lazy you went back and read what I wrote a second time, maybe you wouldn't be doing this.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Sep 5, 2016)

StLucieBengal said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



And this guy, wow, StLucieBengal gets given a picture of a US Nazi Party member and starts asking why I posted a picture of a KKK member, as if a guy wearing a brown shirt with a Swastika on the arm is the KKK uniform. 

And then just goes around attacking people. Time for the ignore list. Some people on this forum are just on here to antagonize and nothing else. Bye


----------



## StLucieBengal (Sep 5, 2016)

frigidweirdo said:


> StLucieBengal said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Ah the old ignore threat whenever someone forces you to back up your idiotic premise.     

Don't post photos if you don't know what they are .... Yes it has a swastika .... But also had an aryan flag used by the Klan.     Since you claimed it was US ...   It's the Klan.


----------

